# ملفات تبطيء جهازك سارع بحذفها‏‏



## mickol (15 يونيو 2009)

*كلنا نعلم بأن هناك مخلفات تتراكم في جهازنا اثناء
استعمالنا له
وهذه المخلفات عبارة عن ملفات غير لازمة وليس من الضروري ان تبقى في الجهاز ويجب علينا حذفها اولا بأول فهي تعمل على تبطيء سير الجهاز واخذ مساحة منه

لازالتها ما عليكم الا تطبيق هذه الخطوات الخمس
وعلى مسؤوليتي فأنا استخدم هذه الطريقة
وجهازي ما شاء الله عليه


1- الذهاب الى run وكتابة الامر
dllcache
رح تلاقي الاف الملفات
حدد الكل وامسح ولا تخاف فهذي مخلفات الوندوز
ثم اغلق الصفحة

2- الذهاب الى run وكتابة الامر
recent
حدد الكل وامسح
ثم اغلق الصفحة

3-الذهاب الى run وكتابة الامر
prefetch
حدد الكل وامسح
ثم اغلق الصفحة

4-الذهاب الى run وكتابة الامر
temp
حدد الكل وامسح
ثم اغلق الصفحة

5-الذهاب الى run وكتابة الامر
%temp%
حدد الكل وامسح
ثم اغلق الصفحة



حاول تكرار هذه الخطوات كل يومين او ثلاثة
للتخلص من المخلفات الغير ضرورية في الجهاز
فهي تسرع وتعطي مساحة في الجهاز​​*


----------



## kalimooo (15 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Mary Gergees (15 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسىىىىىىى اوى 
ربنا يعوضك
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2009)

شكرا ليك على المعلومه


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## noraa (27 يونيو 2009)

مرسى  جداااااااااااااااااا


----------



## tonylovejesus (27 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على المعلومه


----------



## just member (27 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخى العزيز


----------



## mickol (27 يونيو 2009)

*شكرن جدن ليكو  وعلى مروركو اللذيذ دا *


----------



## لي شربل (2 يوليو 2009)

*الرب يباركك خيي ع ها الموضوع
لكن اشيا كتييييييييييير انحذفت :t9:
وخلاص البي سي تبعي خاوي :heat:*​


----------



## megaman (3 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لقد قمت بعمل الأربع خطوات الأولى ولكن لدى استفسار عن الخطوة الخامسة :
لقد وجدت فى المجلد %temp% تحديثات البرامج التى تم تنزيلها... فكيف يمكن مسح هذه التحديثات اذا كانت مهمة ؟
بالتوفيق وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك...


----------



## elamer1000 (3 مارس 2010)

تمام

شكرا


ربنا يباركك


----------



## MATTEW (7 مارس 2010)

*فعلا في تأثير في الكمبيوتر 

شكرا ليك

سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## النهيسى (8 مارس 2010)

*موضوع مهم جدا

شكرا ليكم

للنصائح الرائعه*


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

روووووووعة ميكول 

انا كنت بعمل ال ثلاث خطوات الاخيرة فقط 
لكن 
طريقتك اروع واسرع كثيرا 

تسلم ايديك 
وشكرا للنصيحة


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

الامر الاول بة مشكلة بالتهجئة
لا يقرائة جهازى 

dllcache


----------



## Mason (8 مارس 2010)

_ميرسى على الخطوات _
_تسلم ايدك_


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (9 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا الرب يعوض تعبك​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (24 مارس 2010)

%temp%

توجد ملفات عن محاولة حذفها الجهاز يصدر صوت مع رسالة تحذيرية
يرجى الرد
شكراً


----------



## just member (10 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا كليمو*​


----------



## حمورابي (10 أبريل 2010)

*شـــُكراً وفيرا *


----------

